# 1 Minute to Midnight / T - 12 days



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope I am wrong but....

One of my wife's friends called today - her husband was just laid off from a good paying oil job - they have 5 kids and just bought a new house
Oil is down which is causing the oil/gas companies to start laying off

We have a war on cops and several have been killed in the last few days

some blacks are calling for a race war

UNEMPLOYMENT
RACIAL TENSIONS
FINANCIAL UNCERTAINTY
GLOBAL MANUFACTURING SLOW DOWN
STOCK MARKET DECLINES

NO WORRIES -things are just going to keep going

Stock Sectors	3 Month % Change
Communications -7.17%
Consumer Durables -5.68%
Consumer Non-Durables -2.80%
Commercial Services -8.60%
Electronic Technology -14.25%
Energy Minerals -18.64%
Finance -7.52%
Health Services -4.58%
Retail Trade -5.30%
Technology Services -7.49%
Transportation -9.89%
Utilities -7.52%


----------



## kgunn68 (Aug 24, 2015)

People are fools if they dont think something bad is about to happen in the US......


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

We will see who the fools are on October 4th. :icon_surprised:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So is it October 4 or September 12??
I need to know so I can count down to the SHTF. 5 4 3 2 1 hack.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah wait do I have 9 days or 32 ?!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The sheople are in denial. Nothing has happened for the last 40 years and they have no comprehension of history. That's why it's a shock and no one believes anything can happen.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'm thankful I'm in the middle group seniority wise at my factory. That will give me at least some padding to be mentally prepared for the coming layoffs. Yall should make sure your tires are good now. Soon the market will have 2 options: cheap Chinese low quality no lasting tires and cheap low quality Chinese no lasting tires... Get some good ones while you can and avoid a 70 mph blowout caused by a lack of QC/QA...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One of the conspiracy sites, Alex Jones or SHTF Plan, pegs the end as October 15th. Supposedly the IMF, International Monetary Fund, is going to meet on that day and vote to replace the US Dollar as the world reserve currency.
Sept 15, Oct 4, Oct 15. Whatever.
The sun comes up, the sun goes down.
"Do not store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy, and where thieves break in and steal. But store up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where moth and rust do not destroy, and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also." Matthew 6:19-21 (NIV)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I'm thankful I'm in the middle group seniority wise at my factory. That will give me at least some padding to be mentally prepared for the coming layoffs. Yall should make sure your tires are good now. Soon the market will have 2 options: cheap Chinese low quality no lasting tires and cheap low quality Chinese no lasting tires... Get some good ones while you can and avoid a 70 mph blowout caused by a lack of QC/QA...


Just got a set of Goodyear Wrangler A/T's last week. First set still had tread after 70,000 miles, 2nd set I replaced at 65,000 miles (and put in the barn for hard times).
Yeah, they are $177.83 apiece, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If my constant reminders that the Shmita approaches gets just one more person prepping - I am happy.... actually if nobody listens I am happy too.

I am generally happy -

as we ALL KNOW it is better to have something and not need it then need it and not have it...

As for me and my household we will serve the lord and part of that for me is to take care of my family

1 Timothy 5:8
Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.

if nothing happens, and I hope nothing does- wonderful

but FOR ME there are too many things lining up

(and by the way the shmita ends sunset (19:07) on the 14th 2015 and it starts the jubilee year)

the stock market closes at 16:00

_*IF*_ the bible is true - at some point in time there is going to be GREAT Tribulation (do not mistake this for Gods wrath - they are different)

Something has to happen that will bring about a one world leader, a one world currency, a peace treaty, etc..... the only thing I can see is a global financial melt down where people are demanding a LEADER to step forward and SAVE them...

it could start soon it could be years....

of course the start of the last 7 years will be the peace treaty...but lots of things have to happen to bring that about

JUST MY 2¢


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Aweful big If. What if god happens to be a giant pussy cat?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Aweful big If. What if god happens to be a giant pussy cat?


I will be screwed - I am a Dog person


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey at least you have a buddy for life who'll never grow old in spirit.

Got dog food for your BOL


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's pray that this is not the time for things to really get bad.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

If SHTF doesn't happen I won't worry, If SHTF happens in the next month the internet will be down and I don't have to listen to you tell me how I should have prepared. win-win.

Either way I have stepped up my preps just in case you are correct. I suspect and pray that you are wrong.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Let us hope what we prepare for never comes to pass. I won't attach a date to such worries. However, what I see is not looking particularly good right now. Am I fully prepared? No. But, I am light years ahead of where I was 2 years ago.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> ...
> 
> _*IF*_ the bible is true - at some point in time there is going to be GREAT Tribulation (do not mistake this for Gods wrath - they are different)
> 
> ...


For me, the question is not "If the Bible is true..." the question is do we trust Him. In our hunger to interpret we, the human part of His creation are not historically accurate at interpreting His word. It is difficult to seek details in allegory. Perhaps Satan knows this better than we do... after all in America we have over 1,400 + denominations. Satan can get distracted by details and thinking we're smarter than someone else. (An excellent illustration is in the "Screwtape Letters" by C.S. Lewis)

My experience on the Billy Graham staff in 2000 (remember Y2K?) taught me that amongst the 4000 churches from Savannah to Daytona only 700 would participate in a Crusade. I would cross picket lines (of believers decrying Billy's doctrines - or interpretations)... the local news channels found them very willing to bash Billy Graham.

I make this point, simply in that I absolutely believe the Bible is the inerrant, infallible, and Holy... I am not a liberal theologian... I am human and I struggle between what God says and what I want the Bible to say. In reality, the Scriptures are non-negotiable... I must trust Him at His word.
To quote Ruth Graham, Billy's wife, "I'm still under construction, thank you for your patience."

I believe much of eschatology, (study of the end-times), but I am a rather simple person compared to Jesus. 
When Jesus says "When I sent you out with no moneybag or knapsack or sandals, did you lack anything?" They said, "Nothing." He said to them, "But now let the one who has a moneybag take it, and likewise a knapsack. And let the one who has no sword sell his cloak and buy one. For I tell you that this Scripture must be fulfilled in me: 'And he was numbered with the transgressors.' For what is written about me has its fulfillment." (Luke 22:35-37) My question should not be "why" or "when", I must busy myself with the "who, how and "what" of my prepared readiness. 
I will be counted a "transgressor".
I need to sell some clothes and "buy a sword"
Wealthy or not, danger is coming.

I will be buying another sword over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I will be counted a "transgressor".


No you will not, he calls you FRIEND and you are an heir to the Kingdom...


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> No you will not, he calls you FRIEND and you are an heir to the Kingdom...


Jesus was counted a transgressor by the religious elite, or ruling party. I equate or interpret that to mean I will be considered a threat to whomever is in power.
Yes, and humbly I am thankful to be an heir and attendant at the marriage supper of the Lamb. :77:
I suspect that certain powers be they earthly will consider me to be a transgressor by their own definition. 
As you know, redefining terms is a popular political pass time. :joyous:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Being from the south and a southern Baptist I’ve heard people preach and predict the end of days all my live. MM you maybe the boy that called wolf or like a watch that’s right twice a day we will have to wait and see. But either way I will not lose sleep over it. I expect the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The number of refugees in Eastern Europe is overwhelming, the S has HTF for them it appears. Just a coincidence? Or another Event in the Chain?

Check out the pictures of the refugees trying to board the trains at what they call the "Terminus"....
Budapest police reopen station following two-day stand-off with migrants | Daily Mail Online


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Being from the south and a southern Baptist I've heard people preach and predict the end of days all my live. MM you maybe the boy that called wolf or like a watch that's right twice a day we will have to wait and see. But either way I will not lose sleep over it. I expect the best but prepare for the worst.


"No one knows, however, when that day and hour will come - neither the angels in heaven nor the Son, the Father alone knows. "
Matthew 24:36 (Good News Bible)


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think another event in the chain.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "No one knows, however, when that day and hour will come - neither the angels in heaven nor the Son, the Father alone knows. "
> Matthew 24:36 (Good News Bible)


I agree 100%


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The number of refugees in Eastern Europe is overwhelming, the S has HTF for them it appears. Just a coincidence? Or another Event in the Chain?
> 
> Check out the pictures of the refugees trying to board the trains at what they call the "Terminus"....
> Budapest police reopen station following two-day stand-off with migrants | Daily Mail Online


I feel bad for those folks.
I have been up close to refugee evacuations. People who lose their homes, relatives, property. Not pretty.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I must make a note here to CWO and MM about my use of the Good News Bible for the above quote. It is the version of scripture that I have here on my desk at work. My other translations are at home.
I know there are those who say "If it ain't King James, it ain't bible", but I have always found KJV difficult to understand, at best.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I must make a note here to CWO and MM about my use of the Good News Bible for the above quote. It is the version of scripture that I have here on my desk at work. My other translations are at home.
> I know there are those who say "If it ain't King James, it ain't bible", but I have always found KJV difficult to understand, at best.


Me too. 
I have yet to meet someone at the store or gas pump who talked in KJV.
Some KJV die hard fans have a good reason to be devoted to it, afterall, millions have learned and followed God accordingly... in spite of it's errors.
Yes, King James' scholars inserted the word "Easter" in the New Testament while the word from the Greek everywhere else = Passover.

This is why I suggest to new or rededicated believers to use the Blue Letter Bible on line and or use the translations like the Good News Bible, English Standard Version, etc.
I also ask them to avoid "gender-neutral versions.... but that is another thread ... some day.

I used to teach adult couples classes, but since my hearing is failing, I just do Bible studies at Panera or such. They tend to be more intimate, informal, and life-changing.

I am hoping I can start one in Nassau County one day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I used to teach adult couples classes, but since my hearing is failing, I just do Bible studies at Panera or such. They tend to be more intimate, informal, and life-changing.
> 
> I am hoping I can start one in Nassau County one day.


I'll join you. I suppose I could always get the keys to the Vietnam Veterans of America meeting room.:joyous:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> ...but since my hearing is failing....


In a weird way, I'm almost looking forward to losing my hearing...I care less and less about what most people say! :76:


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> In a weird way, I'm almost looking forward to losing my hearing...I care less and less about what most people say! :76:


LOL.

My sweetheart hates it. 
I am rather dependent on my dogs to alert me and they seem to be okay with my infirmity.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ohh, I don't know, Slippy.
When I got my VA hearing aids 3 years ago what a delight it was to hear birds singing for the first time in over 40 years.
I cut down on "outside interference" by being a loner. With no cable or satellite TV.:excitement:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> "No one knows, however, when that day and hour will come - neither the angels in heaven nor the Son, the Father alone knows. "
> Matthew 24:36 (Good News Bible)


as always we must use scripture to interpret scripture...

We do not know the day or hour..however. ponder this

can we know the season?
Are there Anchor points IE things that will happen that will clue us in?

We will not be caught by surprise
1Th 5:1 Now concerning the times and the seasons, brothers, you have no need to have anything written to you. 
1Th 5:2 For you yourselves are fully aware that the day of the Lord will come like a thief in the night. 
1Th 5:3 While people are saying, "There is peace and security," then sudden destruction will come upon them as labor pains come upon a pregnant woman, and they will not escape. 
1Th 5:4 But you are not in darkness, brothers, for that day to surprise you like a thief. 
1Th 5:5 For you are all children of light, children of the day. We are not of the night or of the darkness.

his elect will not be gathered until 
Mat 24:29 *"Immediately after the tribulation* of those days the sun will be darkened, and the moon will not give its light, and the stars will fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens will be shaken.
Mat 24:30 * Then* will appear in heaven the sign of the Son of Man, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.
Mat 24:31 And he will send out his angels with a loud trumpet call, and they will gather his elect from the four winds, from one end of heaven to the other.

A great study is to look up all the times it talks about (future) days where the moon and sun go dark... you will quickly see how the events are timed based on the darkening of the sun and moon....

anchor points.... (things that happen where we can tell what will happen AFTER
Seven year peace treaty
temple rebuilt 
sun and moon darken
temple desolate
elect gather (we are gone)


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

KJV only....lol I say you are a heathen if you do not use the original greek...ha ha ha 

above is a joke..

I like to read KJV but teach from ESV or ASV... I am not a NIV fan


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One of my NASCAR buddy's invited his nephew to go to a race with us last year. Great young man, deaf from birth. I noticed he was happy all the time and when he wanted to participate in the conversation he jumped right in, when he got bored or disinterested he simply backed off and did something else. I know too many people that stay involved in conversations and activity with others and then complain about it later.

I envied my buddy's nephew and his ability to check out and immerse himself in activity rather than conversation. The little bastard won our Sunday Race Pool so I hope he shows up at our next race and I win my $20 back. I noticed that when he won the pool, all of sudden he was able to pronounce his words better and had no problem talking as he waved the pile of cash in our faces...BUT...his little happy dance may get him some retribution this year if you know what I mean!

Advice to the youngsters, watch out when learning American Sign Language, the signs for "Thank You" and "Eff You" are a little too close, especially after a few adult beverages.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . looks like I'm gonna have to do some of that "experiment" prepping I've been putting off.

My father in law used to "hill up" his taters for the winter, . . . didn't have a place in their house that would keep em.

I'm gonna get several small bags and "experiment" with different ways of protecting them, . . . some carrots, . . . and I'm gonna do several heads of cabbage too.

Also got a cellar I'm gonna try out, . . . see how it does with the veggies, . . . may have just what I need, . . . but also may be in for a big surprise.

Just have to wait and see.

Thanks MM, . . . for pushing the button, . . . sometimes I need someone to lay a "deadline" out there for me to have to hit, . . . otherwise the thing don't get done.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

If anything happens We are Locked and Loaded ready to head down range!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> One of my NASCAR buddy's invited his nephew to go to a race with us last year. Great young man, deaf from birth. I noticed he was happy all the time and when he wanted to participate in the conversation he jumped right in, when he got bored or disinterested he simply backed off and did something else. I know too many people that stay involved in conversations and activity with others and then complain about it later.
> 
> I envied my buddy's nephew and his ability to check out and immerse himself in activity rather than conversation. The little bastard won our Sunday Race Pool so I hope he shows up at our next race and I win my $20 back. I noticed that when he won the pool, all of sudden he was able to pronounce his words better and had no problem talking as he waved the pile of cash in our faces...BUT...his little happy dance may get him some retribution this year if you know what I mean!
> 
> Advice to the youngsters, watch out when learning American Sign Language, the signs for "Thank You" and "Eff You" are a little too close, especially after a few adult beverages.


I have that ability also, hearing aids or not. 
My eyes just glaze over and I zone out.
The wife knows she has less than 30 seconds to get to the point.:joyous::joyous:


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> as always we must use scripture to interpret scripture...
> 
> We do not know the day or hour..however. ponder this
> 
> ...


Well you did better at picking scripture than the examples I was going to use to make the same point. I often see people using the 'thief in the night' example to state how there's no reason to worry because you won't see it coming. I found it interesting though how Jesus takes the time to tell us, his followers, what signs to look for so that we are not surprised. Some very specific ones too. But then points out how the world will be caught up and taken by surprise.

I even read a book about the end of days where the author had cited that the statement 'but no one knows the hour' (paraphrased) was carefully chosen to mean specific time, but you will still know the month or year (not literally month or year, but around the time). I don't know if I really ever agreed with him on it, but I have never forgotten it.

There are many passages that make it clear that the world outside of believers will be taken by surprise and things might not even be all that bad, considering the statement (again paraphrased) - 'As in the times of Noah, people will be marrying and giving in marriage.'

Yet Jesus states to his followers in Mathew 24- "Now learn this lesson from the fig tree: As soon as its twigs get tender and its leaves come out, you know that summer is near. Even so, when you see all these things, you know that it is near, right at the door."

We, his followers, will know. We will see it coming and we will be home to protect our house from the thief in the night. The others will be swept by surprise.

-That's my take-

[EDIT: grammar typo]


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Rob Roy said:


> ........There are many passages that make it clear that the world outside of believers will be taken by surprise and things might not even be all that bad, considering the statement (again paraphrased) - 'As in the times of Noah, people will be marrying and giving in marriage.'
> 
> Yet Jesus states to his followers in Mathew 24- "Now learn this lesson from the fig tree: As soon as its twigs get tender and its leaves come out, you know that summer is near. Even so, when you see all these things, you know that it is near, right at the door."
> 
> ...


Just a few ideas: I believe the Noah and Lot analogies were to get us to understand that the end will occur even while someone is waiting at Micky D's for his take out order, . . . or standing in line to check out at Walmart, . . . that "life" will be going on for the unbeliever's way of thinking, . . . with no change that they have observed.

Jesus gave us some very specific items to watch for, . . . stating that there was an order to the events, . . . some first, then second, then third, etc. He did this as well as Daniel, Paul, Peter, and John the Revelator, among others.

MM mentioned one of the biggies, . . . the sun going dark and the moon not giving her light, . . . something the world only saw once, . . . the 3 hours while Jesus was on the cross, . . . God reached over and flipped the switch to the sun off, . . . did not shine for 3 full hours, . . . anywhere in the world. When it happens again, . . . we can courageously and definitively state where we are in the end time progression.

My big worry is the heretical teaching by the secular entities, . . . other religions, . . . and even within the Christian community, . . . many jump up and down screaming that it is not possible for God to allow His followers to be hurt in such a way. He will come get us, . . . or nothing will happen, . . . it just cannot be that bad.

I try my best to teach my church a lot differently than that last bunch I mentioned.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Just a few ideas: I believe the Noah and Lot analogies were to get us to understand that the end will occur even while someone is waiting at Micky D's for his take out order, . . . or standing in line to check out at Walmart, . . . that "life" will be going on for the unbeliever's way of thinking, . . . with no change that they have observed.
> 
> Jesus gave us some very specific items to watch for, . . . stating that there was an order to the events, . . . some first, then second, then third, etc. He did this as well as Daniel, Paul, Peter, and John the Revelator, among others.
> 
> ...


it says his followers will not be subject to HIS WRATH... well his wrath starts after the Great Tribulation...

his wrath starts right here -Rev 6:16 calling to the mountains and rocks, "Fall on us and hide us from the face of him who is seated on the throne, and from the wrath of the Lamb, 
Rev 6:17 for the great day of their wrath has come, and who can stand?"

this is after the 6th seal and after the moon and sun goes dark
Rev 6:12 When he opened the sixth seal, I looked, and behold, there was a great earthquake, and the sun became black as sackcloth, the full moon became like blood,

these people here Rev 7:9 After this I looked, and behold, a great multitude that no one could number, from every nation, from all tribes and peoples and languages, standing before the throne and before the Lamb, clothed in white robes, with palm branches in their hands,

are teh ones that came out of THE great tribulation
Rev 7:14 I said to him, "Sir, you know." And he said to me, "These are the ones coming out of the great tribulation. They have washed their robes and made them white in the blood of the Lamb.

here is an interesting thing 
Rev 6:9 When he opened the fifth seal, I saw under the altar the souls of those who had been slain for the word of God and for the witness they had borne. 
Rev 6:10 They cried out with a loud voice, "O Sovereign Lord, holy and true, how long before you will judge and avenge our blood on those who dwell on the earth?" 
Rev 6:11 Then they were each given a white robe and told to rest a little longer, until the number of their fellow servants and their brothers should be complete, who were to be killed as they themselves had been.

notice it is SOULS - so they have not gotten their glorified body (most pastors -will tell you that we will get our glorified bodies at the rapture - I agree) so no rapture yet

what is God waiting on before he "will judge and avenge"... he is waiting for until the number of their fellow servants and their brothers should be complete, who were to be killed as they themselves had been.

so there are still Christians on earth suffering and being killed up to and a little after the 6th seal


----------

